# American Idol 2011



## pjrose (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, so far I think I like the judges, and there have been some good contestants.  I especially like Caleb Hawley (Hallelujah), Robbie Rosen (Yesterday), and Travis Orlando (Eleanor Rigby and I'm Yours).  I did not like Ms. Snookie-wanna-be Stars-on-the-Bikini-Top - yuck.  And as always, I wish they'd stop trotting the obviously non-talented people in front of the cameras.


----------



## BevL (Jan 19, 2011)

pjrose said:


> . . . And as always, I wish they'd stop trotting the obviously non-talented people in front of the cameras.



Really?  They're honestly the best part to me.  Especially the ones who are convinced, really convinced, that they are talented.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 19, 2011)

BevL said:


> Really?  They're honestly the best part to me.  Especially the ones who are convinced, really convinced, that they are talented.



I guess I just don't like seeing people's feelings get hurt  .


----------



## SDKath (Jan 20, 2011)

So far I am liking it too.  I like Steven Tyler even more than I thought I would (and JLo is bugging me just slightly - a bit too much overacting) but either way, it's great to have only 3 judges and NO MORE KARA!  YESSSS.

Katherine


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 20, 2011)

SDKath said:


> I like Steven Tyler even more than I thought I would ... it's great to have only 3 judges and NO MORE KARA!  YESSSS.
> 
> Katherine



Agree with these sentiments.  JLo was okay by me.  Love, love, love dvr'ing the show so the 2 hours are condensed into less than one!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 20, 2011)

I enjoyed watching.  Surprising because other years I usually didn't tune in until after the Hollywood shows - like pj I hate watching the early segments when they appear to be taking advantage of folks who have delusions about their own talent.  Was there less of that last night or is it just my imagination?

One thing that made me very happy is that I didn't find myself yelling at the teevee.  Oh good gravy, that Kara turned me into a raving lunatic every time she opened her mouth.  I am SO glad she's gone.

Love Steven, love Jennifer, love Randy, will miss Simon.  And I'll truly miss SDKath's Paula - it still makes me laugh out loud when I think of her climbing onto Simon's lap and saying, "here is a crayon drawing I made for you of this contestant."  :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Jan 20, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> . . .
> Love Steven, love Jennifer, love Randy, will miss Simon.  And I'll truly miss SDKath's Paula - it still makes me laugh out loud when I think of her climbing onto Simon's lap and saying, "here is a crayon drawing I made for you of this contestant."  :hysterical:



Thanks for posting that, it was hysterical.  We had fun that season, didn't we !?!?!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I haven't watched AI in a few years, but to those of you are still loyal fans after all these years, it looks like the show got off to a good start, according to this review in the LA Times.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 20, 2011)

We have watched AI every year but will not do so this season. We started to watch it last night but dropped it as we don't like the judges.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 20, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> We have watched AI every year but will not do so this season. We started to watch it last night but dropped it as we don't like the judges.



John, for the first fifteen minutes or so last night I was cringing because they opened up the season with what seemed to be a narcissistic love-in for themselves - I was thinking, "oh please, don't let this be just another ego-booster for these two superstars."  But when all that "THIS IS THE NEW IDOL NOT THE SAME AS THE OLD IDOL LOOK STEVEN AND JENNIFER ARE HERE WOOHOO" crap was done and they settled in to the auditions, I thought the judges and the show were much better than the past few years.

All that to say, it's perfectly understandable if you don't tune in because you don't like the new judges, but if you got turned off within the first few minutes of last night's show then give it another try.  They stopped giving me a reason to cringe; the same might happen for you.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 20, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Thanks for posting that, it was hysterical.  We had fun that season, didn't we !?!?!



We sure did.  Kath's post really is my number-one favorite of any I've ever read on TUG - if they gave out awards for writing posts she'd win hands-down.  Think about it - can't you picture Paula doing exactly what Kath described, and doesn't the picture make you laugh?  But it's better than that even - the picture is funny no matter who the contestant is that Paula draws.  But her crayon drawings were of Springsteen?!  The Boss!  Now you have to add him in to the picture, standing there on the Idol stage looking at Paula in Simon's lap, and Bruce is thinking, "WTF?!  Man, this chick is craaaazy.  Clarence, hey Clarence, you see this chick?!"  And all the while, Simon's telling Bruce - BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN!?!? - that he's a no-talent Bono wannabe.

Oh my geeeeeeeze, I am howling with tears streaming down my face, and now my dawg is looking at me thinking the same thing Bruce is thinking.  :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Really, thanks SDKath, I just LOVE that post.  Always will.  :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 20, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> John, for the first fifteen minutes or so last night I was cringing because they opened up the season with what seemed to be a narcissistic love-in for themselves - I was thinking, "oh please, don't let this be just another ego-booster for these two superstars."  But when all that "THIS IS THE NEW IDOL NOT THE SAME AS THE OLD IDOL LOOK STEVEN AND JENNIFER ARE HERE WOOHOO" crap was done and they settled in to the auditions, I thought the judges and the show were much better than the past few years.
> 
> All that to say, it's perfectly understandable if you don't tune in because you don't like the new judges, but if you got turned off within the first few minutes of last night's show then give it another try.  They stopped giving me a reason to cringe; the same might happen for you.



J-Lo is OK but neither my wife nor I can stand the other new guy. We don't want to even look at him. Last year was bad enough when Ellen Degeneres took over from Paula but this is the worst.

JMHO


----------



## pjrose (Jan 20, 2011)

*Off topic - favorite posts*



SueDonJ said:


> We sure did.  Kath's post really is my number-one favorite of any I've ever read on TUG - if they gave out awards for writing posts she'd win hands-down.



It's ONE of my favorites....but I could barely get through this one without choking on tears and laughter http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98176


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 21, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> J-Lo is OK but neither my wife nor I can stand the other new guy. We don't want to even look at him. Last year was bad enough when Ellen Degeneres took over from Paula but this is the worst.
> 
> JMHO



"The other NEW guy" (I thought that was funny), is Steven Tyler, the front man of THE most successful Rock band this country has ever seen. He also plays guitar, piano, harmonica, did I leave out anything?  So he isn't NEW, in fact he's OLD, 62 to be exact.  Yet, for this "young" 44 year old, he has been the star of many "bad girl" dreams over the years! 

He's not the most attractive guy on the planet, in fact, in some pictures he's downright ugly, and he prefers it that way.  But to me, he's a hotty, in a "not the kind of guy you'd ever take home to meet daddy" sort of way.  

He's the reason I tune in!


----------



## Patri (Jan 21, 2011)

I was also pleasantly surprised with the judges, and think they just may carry it off without Simon. Kara, Paula et al are irrelevant.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2011)

yea, i can see stephen tyler wearing on my nerves in a short time.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 21, 2011)

SDKath said:


> So far I am liking it too.  I like Steven Tyler even more than I thought I would (and JLo is bugging me just slightly - a bit too much overacting) but either way, it's great to have only 3 judges and NO MORE KARA!  YESSSS.
> 
> Katherine


I missed the beginning but saw the last half - as a girl from "da Bronx" I can appreciate Jennifer - these are tough shoes to fill with Simon gone - but I think these three judges are self assured, confident and carried the show just fine.

Looking forward to next week!


----------



## 1950bing (Jan 21, 2011)

Since what's his name said he wasn't coming back, I was hoping for it to be taken off the air.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 21, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> "The other NEW guy" (I thought that was funny), is Steven Tyler, the front man of THE most successful Rock band this country has ever seen. He also plays guitar, piano, harmonica, did I leave out anything?  So he isn't NEW, in fact he's OLD, 62 to be exact.  Yet, for this "young" 44 year old, he has been the star of many "bad girl" dreams over the years!
> 
> He's not the most attractive guy on the planet, in fact, in some pictures he's downright ugly, and he prefers it that way.  But to me, he's a hotty, in a "not the kind of guy you'd ever take home to meet daddy" sort of way.
> 
> He's the reason I tune in!



Good for you but we don't have the same opinion which is all well and good.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 21, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> Good for you but we don't have the same opinion which is all well and good.



True.  Taste is taste. and Talent is talent.   Some people are talented, some are not.  Me personally, I never thought say, Frank Sinatra was talented, but hey, that's a matter of taste, isn't it?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2011)

ok...ill admit it....I got a bit misty eyed at the end of last nights episode.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 27, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> ok...ill admit it....I got a bit misty eyed at the end of last nights episode.


 
I haven't started watching it yet... but regardless, I want you to know that I definitely think less of you now.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 27, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> ok...ill admit it....I got a bit misty eyed at the end of last nights episode.



For what could have been very contrived it seemed very real & did tug at the heart strings!  A very good ending for a decent episode of the show. 

And what about that 16 YO that did the country? I don't care much for country music but he was GOOD.  They do find some unexpected talent sometimes.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 27, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I haven't started watching it yet... but regardless, I want you to know that I definitely think less of you now.


 
If you all don't see me around TUG for awhile, you'll know how it happened... 

:rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2011)

BAN!  :rofl:


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2011)

I was doing fine last night till that one creepy guy who couldn't sing a note asked if he could have a drink from Randy's Coke before he left.  Eeeeww!

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 27, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I was doing fine last night till that one creepy guy who couldn't sing a note asked if he could have a drink from Randy's Coke before he left.  Eeeeww!
> 
> Dave



That really creeped my DD's and I out, too!!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 27, 2011)

We just watched last night's show on DVR and I must say I'm really liking the judges this year.  I think the show is going to be lots of fun. I liked that country singer, too.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I am really liking the judges this year too.  I just watched the Tennessee auditions and LOL'd at JLo's reaction to the Miss Teen USA contestant, STORMY :ignore: .     A little green I think she may be.

Katherine


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 28, 2011)

SDKath said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really liking the judges this year too.  I just watched the Tennessee auditions and LOL'd at JLo's reaction to the Miss Teen USA contestant, STORMY :ignore: .     A little green I think she may be.
> 
> Katherine



I agree. 
Randy's vote was pretty predictable, though... 

I also find it interesting that Randy is taking over the roll of the "mean" guy, while the newer  judges are trying to stay nice to the contestants. (which must be hard, in some cases)


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 28, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> ok...ill admit it....I got a bit misty eyed at the end of last nights episode.


 
Had to search youtube, but if it's the one about the car accident... great story!  I'll be pulling for him.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 28, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> J-Lo is OK but neither my wife nor I can stand the other new guy. We don't want to even look at him. Last year was bad enough when Ellen Degeneres took over from Paula but this is the worst.
> 
> JMHO



In a way I agree with you, but they'd never be able to replace Simon with singers who could be afraid of losing fans or record sales if they were totally honest in their critiques.  Instead, they elected to go with singers who have made it but on a somewhat low ebb of their careers...even so, they know a heck of a lot more than Ellen did about making it as a singer.  Mick Jagger isn't very pretty either, but he's sold a lot of records for 50 years.

Brian


----------



## pjrose (Feb 24, 2011)

*Top 24*

Well, now that we're down to the top 24, what do you think?  Who do you like or not, who should have stayed or gone?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 25, 2011)

*Generally pleased*

Overall, I would agree with about 20 of the top 24.  Don't know names yet, but here are descriptions of those I'd have let go:
-the male music teacher- seems rather arrogant
-Jovani?
-the girl with the afro who messed up her words bigtime during Hollywood week
-Pia?

For the guys I'd have kept JC and the one whose fiancee is disabled but don't have any female replacements come to mind.


----------



## Elan (Feb 25, 2011)

Seems like this year has much better talent, on average, than previous years.  My way-too-early favorites are Julie Zorilla, Casey Abrams and Karen Rodriguez.  

  I really like the new judges thus far.  Very fair, honest and entertaining.  JLo is so much better than Kara or Paula.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 25, 2011)

It's too soon for me to keep track of names or pick favorites but I think the judges have done a pretty good job so far, considering it's a really good pool of talent this year.  Should be an exciting season!

My favorite moment from this week was Tuesday night when Jennifer stopped that blond girl from leaving the hot seat, to tell her that she was outvoted by Randy and Steven.  That girl was a crying mess in the earlier shows but really held herself together, displayed a composure that we hadn't seen before.  I thought maybe she learned a little something from the entire experience which is a good thing (hello, Martha Stewart) especially considering that all the judges were honest enough to tell her that she has true talent but just needs to mature.  I liked her voice very much, am looking forward to seeing her a couple years down the road.

I REALLY love tuning in and not hearing Kara's voice.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm really loving the show this season and I'm impressed at all the talent. I like Casey Abrams, Scotty McCreery, Paul McDonald, and Robbie Rosen. I don't have a favorite for the girls yet.

Here's a page  with all the contestants pictures.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 25, 2011)

like the guy with the beard and the country singer sofar!


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 25, 2011)

I really like Casey,  (musician with the bass) but I saw somewhere that he had to go to the hospital - so don't know if he'll be ok and able to stay in the competition. 

A couple of the younger kids are really good. I like Brett and Robbie Rosen. I like Scott with the low voice as well, though I don't tend to listen to that kind of music. It will be interesting to see him tackle different songs. 

As far as the girls go, I'm not really sure. So many of them have similar hair and vocal styles that I have them mixed up. Not crazy about the girl who messed up the lyrics (Ashton). A couple girls I really liked didn't make it through. 

I LOVED the hutzpah of Lauren? the blonde wearing the crazy pink "cowgirl Barbie" outfit. LOL She is entertaining and has a great voice. 

As far as the judges go, I really like the mix! Granted, EVERYone is JLo's favorite - reminding me of Paula - but I like her and her way of talking with the contestants. She still seems pretty honest, yet kind. Steven Tyler cracks me up. We'll just have to see if he keeps singing with the contestants...
Randy has definitely fallen into the "keepin' it real" harsher position for now. That's ok with me, too. 

I guess Randy has said it's likely a girls' season, but I am more clear about the guys so far. Once we see them all side by side, I think we'll have a lot more to talk about.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 25, 2011)

Scott McCreery, and I'm not even a big country fan. And I wish John Wayne whats-it didn't get booted. I like the gal JLo likes, Ms Rodriquez whose first name I forget. She's got great tone. Some of the singers are a mess when it comes to "personality"...some seem downright crazy like they'd crash under pressure. And that's both guys and gals in the top 24...should be fun watching the "drama". As for the judges...is Steven Tyler going to have anything to say while judging during the live show...or are JLo and Randy going to have to pick up that slack? Seems to me Mr Tyler's wasted most of the time.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 25, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> I like the red-haired guy and the dark haired guy with the large nose. (Nice looking, though) I really like the country kid with the low voice as well


You can see all the contestants pictures and names here: http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season_10/


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 25, 2011)

Karen G said:


> You can see all the contestants pictures and names here: http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season_10/



Thanks - edited my post. BTW - no insults to any of the contestants intended, just trying to differentiate in a PC way... Most of the best singers have big shnozzes - seems to have a great deal to do with their tone  (and I have somewhat of a large one myself  ) Red hair is also a plus in my book. Note I did NOT say carrot-top!!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 25, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Thanks - edited my post. BTW - no insults to any of the contestants intended


No problem--I didn't think you were insulting them--I just thought you might like to see what their names are. I couldn't remember their names without that list & pictures.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link for the pictures.  It really helps.

My likes:

Casey Abrams - love, love, love

Jacob Lusk - WOW.  (I was taken aback when Randy said his "Bless The Child" was the best EVER on Idol.....you all know what an Adam fanatic I am LOL ... but the little bit I heard of Jacob's "The Child" was indeed awesome)

Tim Halpern

Scotty - amazing talent, but I'm guessing will be limited for Idol.  Country labels are probably drooling to snap him up.

Brett and Robbie - like both, but I don't think they're as good as the others, and won't make it through.

I don't know about the women - all good, none that I remember though.


----------



## Blues (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to agree with pjrose -- Jacob Lusk just blows me away!  He's my far-and-away favorite at this time.

For the guys, in no particular order, I also like Casey Abrams, Scott McCreery, and Robbie Rosen.  And I have to give a sentimental shout-out to my local guy, who has Aspergers, James Durbin; though I doubt he'll go very far.

And I agree that it's tougher to pick the girls at this point in time.  I like Thia Megia - think she's sweet.  And the gal in the pink cowboy boots, was that Karen Rodriguez?  She's definitely on my list.  After that, we'll see.

-Bob


----------



## SDKath (Mar 2, 2011)

Who's watching the guys tonight???

I think this really is the BEST season of Idol.  Wow, the guys were amazing!!!  Jacob Lusk and Casey Abrams have got to be my faves!

And interesting and unique and a bit more "mature" than in past years.  I just LOVE it this cycle.  Hopefully the girls will be good tomorrow...

Katherine


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 2, 2011)

Just watched the guys. Hate to think only 6 will move on from tonight. 
There were some obvious guys who won't return, but in general thought the night was great this early in the competition. 

Most of my favorites did a good job, and I have a few new faves: 

Liked the following, in no particular order:  James Durbin (great natural rocker), Brett, our local Kent, WA boy Stefano, Robbie, Scott, Casey and Jacob.    Hmmm...I've got seven, and I'm sure voting may differ from my personal faves, so I guess I'll end up losing a couple guys that I really like.  

It will be interesting if the girls can be this polished and exciting for their opener...


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2011)

finally got to watch last nights episode...certianly a big gap between the best....and the rest.

casey, jacob, clint, scottie, and james easily took my top slots...other than stefano and the guy that did rod stewart....rest of the performances had me itching to press the FF key on my DVR.

do have to give the top spot to james durban for doing a judas priest song on idol!


----------



## pjrose (Mar 2, 2011)

So many good ones that it's hard to have an absolute favorite.....Jacob and Scotty are clearly the best IMHO, though I also really like like like Casey....and James was amazing.  

I don't like country, but Scotty's talent is undeniable.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 2, 2011)

pjrose said:


> So many good ones that it's hard to have an absolute favorite.....Jacob and Scotty are clearly the best IMHO, though I also really like like like Casey....and James was amazing.
> 
> I don't like country, but Scotty's talent is undeniable.



You said it.  Scotty is a clear talent but maybe not mainstream enough to win the whole thing. That is a very strong group of guys we saw last night - I hope the lady's do as well tonight (but history says they will not).


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, scrapngen - I hadn't been following this season before last night, and didn't know that only the top 6 are going on.

My picks would be, in no particular order, Casey, Jacob, Scotty, James, Stefano, and either Clint or Brett.  I agree that it's an unusually strong group of guys.


----------



## Blues (Mar 2, 2011)

Blues said:


> And I have to give a sentimental shout-out to my local guy, who has Aspergers, James Durbin; though I doubt he'll go very far.





TUGBrian said:


> do have to give the top spot to james durban for doing a judas priest song on idol!



Yay!  Local boy does good!  He sure showed me how wrong I was with my original quote above.  I think he totally rocked down the house last night!

And I agree with the rest of Brian's picks too.  It was a great night last night.

But I'm disturbed that, this year, they decided to immediately go from 24 to 12.  I like how they did it previous years; gives everyone a chance to get used to the big stage before getting cut.  I think there may be some good singers getting cut, just because they had the jitters or picked one bad song; e.g. Jordan.

-Bob


----------



## pjrose (Mar 2, 2011)

Blues said:


> Yay!  Local boy does good!  He [James] sure showed me how wrong I was with my original quote above.  I think he totally rocked down the house last night!



     

He sure did!


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 2, 2011)

My teenaged DD says, "Stefano is an Italian Justin Beiber."  She means that in a good way.  

Yes, a strong group of boys.  Our top 5 are: Paul, Jacob, Casey, James and Stefano.

I'm not excited by this year's group of girls.  There are several standouts but mostly they all seem to run together for me.

We'll see how they do tonight.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 2, 2011)

Blues said:


> Yay!  Local boy does good!  He sure showed me how wrong I was with my original quote above.  I think he totally rocked down the house last night!
> 
> And I agree with the rest of Brian's picks too.  It was a great night last night.
> 
> ...



I have to say, it wasn't until last night that I was that impressed with James Durbin.  Impressed with him being there considering the Aspergers, but not that crazy about his singing.  Last night though he blew the doors off the place!  I've never been a fan of Judas Priest (well, not admittedly anyway  ) but he totally ROCKED that song!  That was one song that was BETTER than the original!


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 2, 2011)

I will be interesting to see if the picks for the guys come down to a talent contest, or a beauty contest.  There's two guys in particular that would win the "beauty contest", but their singing last night was rather flat and uninspiring, for me that is, dawg.    As far as the Rod Stewart guy, I told my daughter his movements reminded me of watching someone on a people mover, trying to walk backwards, and catch his balance, in slow motion.  Very distracting.  I kept wanting to turn the floor off so his feet would finally plant in one place!


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 3, 2011)

Overall, the women last night didn't impress me quite as much as the guys.  I'd put Karen and Thia first, followed by Pia, Naima, and Lauren T.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 3, 2011)

So far Casey is SO far ahead of the rest it's almost scary.  He is a true performer and an original.  So naturally he won't be the "winner" even if he stays at the current high performance level. It should be a good season based on what has been done so far.  Very strong groups with the guys having a clear edge.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree that the girls are not nearly as impressive as the guys this year. I wish they wouldn't limit it to five guys and five girls. I would hate for one of the very talented guys to have to leave just because he's a guy. It should be based on singing talent not gender.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 3, 2011)

We just finished watching the girls, and my daughter and I both said we thought the GIRLS were way better, as a whole, than the guys.  We came up with 5 guys we could easily send home, but only 2 girls.  And of those 2, they could have easily been in the top 5 last year.  I think it's going to be tough to narrow it down.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 3, 2011)

My favorite of the whole crew is Paul McDonald, he has a little bit of a youngish Bob Dylan vibe to him.  Of course he won't win because of that, but I like him anyway.

I keep thinking of Tim Halpert and The Office when the AI Tim is on.   

No other favorites or guesses yet, this sure is going to be a very interesting season, looking forward to it.  I want to see what Steven Tyler chooses during the week of Judges' Picks.


----------



## Elan (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought the girls were very average last night.  The only ones that stood out positively were Karen Rodriguez, Thia Megia, and Lauren A.   I thought Rachel Zevita and Julie Zorilla (whom I liked earlier) both sucked.  

  I also thought most of the boys were pretty good (much better than the girls, on average), except for Robbie Rosen -- he was horrendous, IMO.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thia was my favorite girl last night.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 4, 2011)

I think tonight's results were good, though of course waaaaayyyyy too drawn out.  

I would have liked Robbie and maybe Brett and Tim to stay.....but doubt they would have lasted so it doesn't much matter.  

I'm looking forward to hearing more from Scotty, Jacob, Ashthon, Casey, Paul, Karen, Lauren, and James.  I *think* they all made it....not sure about Paul.....

My money's on Scotty and maybe Jacob, Karen and maybe Ashthon staying for quite awhile.


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm pretty happy.  Of my personal top ten choices, nine made it into the top thirteen.  The only one I didn't get was Lauren T.  And of the ones who made it, the only one I really didn't like was Paul, and that's more that he's not to my taste, not a comment on quality.  He may win me over yet.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm so happy Paul made it in.     He's my favorite but even I don't think he's Idol material and he'll probably be gone.  In the meantime I'm going to enjoy seeing whatever he does.

That Ashton bugs me.  I really don't understand how the judges can be so excited that she's "got swagger," that she's "a diva."  Aretha's got swagger, Aretha's a DIVA.  But Aretha earned it!  Ashton's just this kid who thinks she's better than all the others and her attitude is too big for her talent at this point.  I want her gone.  :hysterical: 

Hmmmm.  Still no guesses who will win, but this is a pretty good pool of talent.  I like it.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 4, 2011)

Didn't see too much of guys except liked Scotty, but all of the girls I liked made it.  Should be a good season.

nancy


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 4, 2011)

The Judges picks seem worthless - none of the three that made it were good enough & at least two they skipped were. The base 10 are very strong & it should be a good year it seems.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 6, 2011)

Scottie is a local boy here.. Garner NC area, he works or worked at the grocery store just down the street from the house.. 

i interacted with him a few time at check out etc.. very nice kid, soft spoken, respectable and a smooth voice.. did not know he was  singer but now it make sense. 

GO SCOTTIE.. if you dont have a favorite i am sure he would appreciated a vote for scotty .


----------



## pjrose (Mar 9, 2011)

*Wow*

A lot of good ones tonight - I'm texting votes for Casey, James, Jacob, Karen, and Scotty.   

If I had to choose only one, right now, end the competition, Scotty is a no-brainer.  I can't imagine myself saying that for a Country singer, since it is one of my least favorite types of music, but that boy is ready to be on a big label right now.  He's got it all.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Mar 9, 2011)

It is going to be a tough season. There are so many great singers. So far I am pulling for Pia and Scotty.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 10, 2011)

pjrose said:


> A lot of good ones tonight - I'm texting votes for Casey, James, Jacob, Karen, and Scotty.
> 
> If I had to choose only one, right now, end the competition, Scotty is a no-brainer.  I can't imagine myself saying that for a Country singer, since it is one of my least favorite types of music, but that boy is ready to be on a big label right now.  He's got it all.



I agree.  He was amazing.  The little Asian girl (sorry, forgot her name) has such an amazing voice but I thought she was just terrible on stage!

Katherine


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 10, 2011)

My top 5 for tonight:   Casey, James, Jacob, Pia, and Scotty

My winner for the night would be James.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Mar 10, 2011)

They always say how strong the talent is and that this is their "most talented" group ever.  This is the first time I actually believe it.  This is a really good group this year!  I actually like them all!

Season 9 was soooooo lame with just average talent that I really lost interest.  This group has me interested in watching again!


----------



## Elan (Mar 10, 2011)

Really impressed by James last night.  He and Casey have become the two artists I most look forward to watching each week.  I thought Pia was good as well, and Jacob is vocally amazing.  If I were Scotty, I'd drop out of the competition and go sign my record contract right now.   Relatively weak performances by Thia, Karen, Lauren and Ashthon.  Not awful, just very uninspired.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 10, 2011)

I still like several of them, but Scottie the best.  I know some of my favorites are going to be gone because I like so many of them.

Nancy


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with your comments.  Entertaining group this year, and a wide variety of styles to choose from.  I even liked Naima's lightning show performance at the end.

As to on-stage performing, I think that is where contestants every year learn to be better as they go along.  If you recall Clay Aiken's first few performances, he was a stiff, awkward goofy looking guy with a great voice.  By the end of the season he'd had a few makeovers and had found his own style on stage.  The voice was much the same, but the presentation had greatly improved.  As this year's group gains confidence and experience, I think the stage jitters will go away, and they'll become better at the whole thing.  I see recording deals in the future of a lot of these people.

Scotty needs to find Scotty's own style, and stop trying to channel Garth Brooks.  I like the voice, but think he was a bit karaoke last night.  Not bashing him, just saying his performance seemed a bit like an impersonation.  I recall Josh Grayson doing the same thing.  The difference is that Scotty has a much better voice.

Looking to see who America sends home.

Dave


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree that it's an unusually good year overall.  I don't like Paul's voice at all, but other than that, I enjoyed all the performances last night.

My favorites at this point are James and Thia, followed by Casey, Naima (I don't think I've ever seen a performance like that on Idol), Pia, and Stefano.

I'm less sold than some on Scotty - he has an amazing voice, but I thought his performance last night was a little too laid back, and I'm wondering how he'll do when there are themes that force him to do something other than country.  I would say, though, that he's the best bet to have a successful career once the show is over, no matter how he finishes.

As much as I love Jacob's voice, there's an over-the-top feeling to his performances that doesn't quite work for me.

I'm wondering, especially given the advice she got about staying off the phone, if Karen was sick or fighting throat problems last night.  (Or did they say that, and I fast-forwarded past it?  I got home late, and watched just the performances and judging on my DVR.)

My bottom three are Paul, Ashthon, and Haley (though it was close between Haley and Lauren).


----------



## Mosca (Mar 10, 2011)

It's a pretty talented group voice-wise, IMO, but some of them just aren't "ripe" enough yet; no stage presence, or no sense of artistry.


Cannon fodder (all can sing, it's not like previous years' train wrecks):

Stefano (no stage presence, no sense of artistry) great voice though.

Karen (weakest voice) she's just not good enough. 

Thia (no sense of artistry, little stage presence) great voice, you can hear her vocal teacher in it.

Jacob (no sense of artistry, too much stage presence) He's like a guy who has a lot to say but types it all in caps. 

Ashton (no sense of artistry, too nervous on stage) her nervousness comes out in her voice. She's better than she's performing. She's overwhelmed by the scale of what she's hit so quickly. 

Haley (no sense of artistry) there's nothing of herself in anything she's doing, she's mimicking so far. All the talent, but nothing inside yet.


Contenders:

Casey. He's on cruise control right now. Look for him to cut the hair and shave the beard right around 3 weeks from the end. He's a savvy guy playing the game.

Pia. But she was kind of shrieky last night. And she has to do something other than stand there all symmetrically, straight hair parted in the middle, straight legs, cape hanging to the floor, etc. Show some personality, girl!

James. I'm glad he ditched the pocket scarf, it looked like an affectation. 

Scotty. He does what he does very well. He still needs to mature, but the kid can sing. I'd go so far as to say he's one guy who would have a better shot at a lifelong career by coming up through the traditional system rather than American Idol, but he could go Daughtry. He's awfully young to be exposed so quickly; there's no maturity in his performances. "Baby lock them doors" means something completely different to a pair of 40 year olds than it does to an 17 year old kid; "I love my country" is a valid sentiment at any age, but it means a lot more when you've put a life into it. 

Naima. Maybe too far down her path without any help from a good producer/editor to change; she needs someone to focus her ideas and give her talent some direction. 

Lauren. Still so young, so young. The difference between her and Haley (aside from the different styles) is that there's a lot of personality in Lauren's performance. 

Paul. I don't get it, honestly, and I love "Americana", Drive By Truckers and Wilco and The Avett Brothers and stuff like that. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt for being completely original and completely certain that he is appearing and sounding exactly as he intends to appear and sound. But I forget about this guy right up until he goes on; Seacrest calls, "Up next, Paul McDonald!" and I'm going, "WHO? Oh yeah, that guy." 


And finally, at this point the show is missing Simon. Not for his attitude, but Randy isn't authoritative enough; if _Randy_ likes or doesn't like something it has no weight, but if SIMON likes it, you know that in some way it's pretty damn good. And he isn't afraid to call someone on a great technical performance that has no heart, or a great emotional performance that has no skill. These guys, so far, are willing to let the contestants slide. We need someone to say (imagine Simon's voice), "It was OK, you're going to make it through to the next round, but you can do better than that."


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Last night was the first time that I thought Casey was heads and shoulders above the rest, and that Thia doesn't stand a chance unless she puts some personality into it.  I love Garth, thought Scotty's The River was spot-on perfect, but I want to see what he can do outside the genre.  The rest of them all blended together for me, except for Paul who I continue to find mesmerizing.  You're all correct, though - he's not Idol material.  But man do I love to watch and hear him.  I hope when he goes that it's not too soon, that he stays at least long enough to make an impression on some record producer so that I can buy his stuff.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Mosca said:


> ... And finally, at this point the show is missing Simon. Not for his attitude, but Randy isn't authoritative enough; if _Randy_ likes or doesn't like something it has no weight, but if SIMON likes it, you know that in some way it's pretty damn good. And he isn't afraid to call someone on a great technical performance that has no heart, or a great emotional performance that has no skill. These guys, so far, are willing to let the contestants slide. We need someone to say (imagine Simon's voice), "It was OK, you're going to make it through to the next round, but you can do better than that."



Yep.  yepyepyep.  Completely agree!


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 10, 2011)

Watched for the first time last night and thought the group was pretty good.   One thing that cracked me up was that the girl who did "All by myself" and said it was a Celine Dion song- to me it's an Eric Carmen song that Celine covered.  Also the guy who sang "With a little help from my friends" because it's a Joe Cocker song- to me that is a Beatles song the Joe Cocker covered.  I guess I'm showing my age in thinking this- to these kids I guess the covers are often what they heard first.  Overall it was OK but some of the performances were boring and no one really called them on this- the show does need Simon who really has an ear and can tell what is commercial and good and not just BS.  I liked the guy who sang the Paul Mccartney song best- that's the one I remember most.  I found the country singer annoying but he does have a good voice.  Hopefully he'll loosen up a bit.  Wonder how he'll do with different theme weeks?  The falling over guy just came off as odd- apparently he is known for this but to someone who'd never seen it before it seemed strange (He sang a Ryan Adams song which I liked but the weird dance was too distracting).

tlwmkw


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> One thing that cracked me up was that the girl who did "All by myself" and said it was a Celine Dion song- to me it's an Eric Carmen song that Celine covered.  Also the guy who sang "With a little help from my friends" because it's a Joe Cocker song- to me that is a Beatles song the Joe Cocker covered.  I guess I'm showing my age in thinking this- to these kids I guess the covers are often what they heard first.
> 
> tlwmkw




I agree totally, but then realized when those songs were originally released by the original artists, none of these contestants were alive.  So as you say, to them they ARE a Celine song, or a Joe Cocker remake that was so over the top, he turned it into his major career hit.  They STILL play his version of the song all the time because it was so distinct.  So the Idol contestants sing what they know.   

Dave


----------



## Nancy (Mar 10, 2011)

I liked all 3 in the bottom 3, but of those, my least favorite got eliminated.

Nancy


----------



## BevL (Mar 11, 2011)

Definitely wasn't surprised at the elimination tonight and was not surprised that the judge's save wasn't, well, wasted on this person.

Wonder what the deal is with Casey?  Google search indicated he was hospitalized in February with stomach pains although there's been no official comment from Idol on this latest bout, apparently.

Adam Lambert was great although I would have like to have seen him interact with the contestants a bit.  

Love the PVR for the results show - got through the hour in 17 minutes.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2011)

judges did waste a save on her last week though!

ohwell, I enjoy weeks where the right person goes home anyway =)

read somewhere that casey has a bleeding ulcer or something?  who knows if its true...after all I read it on the internet!


----------



## Elan (Mar 11, 2011)

I was pleased with the results last night.  Any of the 3 on the chopping block could've gone and I wouldn't have been upset.  While I liked Karen R early on, her performance truly bit this week and she deserved to be in the bottom 3.  

  I didn't watch the whole show.  What's next week's theme?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Elan said:


> I was pleased with the results last night.  Any of the 3 on the chopping block could've gone and I wouldn't have been upset.  While I liked Karen R early on, her performance truly bit this week and she deserved to be in the bottom 3.
> 
> I didn't watch the whole show.  What's next week's theme?



I agree with your review of Karen.  She really sucked this week.  I think Paul sucked, too.

I love and I am rooting for Thia Meghia, but I thought her performance could have landed her in the bottom 3.  I hope she steps up her game.

I am sticking with my top 5 of the week as

Casey, Pia, James, Scotty and Jacob.  These have to be a best top 5 ever on American idol.  They were truly magnificent.

I think Lauren is the most over rated.  

The group Michael Jackson medley was really bad.  The only person who sang well was Pia.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 11, 2011)

My daughter and I both agree that Jimmy Iovine has not really contributed anything positive to any of the singers performances.  If anything, he's led a few down the wrong path.  I know, I know, he's "a great producer", some kind of musical god or something, but so far his advice hasn't gotten anyone anywhere.  

As far as the Celine Dion song, I was disappointed that no one pointed out that that WASN'T a Celine Dion song!  I think true credit should be given where credit is due.   Personally, I think the original is the best of that song.

As far as the judges, I don't think ANY of them are giving decent advice.  Randy, true to form, will tell one contestant, "you really made that song your own dawg."  And the next person, "you changed that song up too much, I didn't even recognize it."  Atleast he's ditched the "for me for you for me" bit.  Because for me, that was annoying!  

I like JLo, way better than I EVER thought I would (so much for how the tabloids pegged her), though I will say she DOES NOT like when someone (Randy) disagrees with her.  She likes to interrupt him and talk over him when he doesn't agree with her.

Randy is less annoying than last year.

I love Steven Tyler, but I'm not sure if "sobriety" is working out for him...he seemed as though he was going to fall asleep last night.

Lastly, I truly miss Simon!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2011)

yep, simon made the judges "commentary" worth watching....now I just skip through it personally.

does make the show zip through much faster on DVR though!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> does make the show zip through much faster on DVR though!



That's how I'm watching the season.  Zip through the banal patter and Ryan Snoozefests's pointless commentary, listen to the singers (or not) and then onto the rest.  I can make it through a two hour show in about a half hour.

I just wish there was something else worthwhile on that would fill up the extra time.  LOL!

Dave


----------



## SDKath (Mar 12, 2011)

I too am fast forwarding through the whole commentary.  Ryan's interview of the singers always makes me feel so "uneasy" for some reason.  I dunno.  It's supposed to feel impromptu but all the questions/answers feel really canned and rehearsed to me and very uncomfortable.  YUCK.  

I also find that I am liking Randy waaaay more this year than past years.  Steven and JLo just LOVE everyone.  Randy is giving the most constructive (and spot on) criticism for a change.  Nice!  

I am torn over JLo.  I loved her at the beginning but you guys are right, now she just talks ALL OVER everyone.  She HAS to have the final word.  It's starting to bug...

As for Steven, I loved him at the auditions but now he says nothing.  He has the most empty words of anyone.  And you are right, he is looking a bit Paula Abdul-like with the vacant eyes nowadays.  And he also has favorites, like the blonde rocker girl who straightened her curly hair.  Although I like her, I find it annoying that he just LOVES her no matter what she does on stage.  I guess I am still living in the fantasy world of this being a true competition....

As for the singers, I really dislike the shreeking Adam-Lambert-Wannabee.  Then again, I really don't like Adam Lambert either.  I thought he was ho-hum on the results show too.  

All in all though, I am enjoying watching this season more than the last 2 (no more Kara,  ) and do miss Simon too.  IMHO, the talent really is the best since I started watching the show, about 5 years ago.

Katherine


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 12, 2011)

sdkath,

Which one is the Adam Lambert wannabe?  I don't really know these kids yet- just watched for the first time this week.  I had heard that it was supposed to be such great group and was a bit underwhelmed.  I did miss Simon.

The opening number (MJ tribute) looked like it was lip-synced and sounded auto-tuned both of which surprised me since this is a singing contest.

Don't have a strong opinion about Jlo and Steven Tyler yet- haven't seen enough of them.  Seacrest is annoying as usual.

tlwmkw


----------



## BevL (Mar 12, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> . . . Which one is the Adam Lambert wannabe?




James Durbin has been compared to Adam.


----------

